# Got the girls fired up



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Took some orders for Q last week and fired up the two girls this morning.  6 butts in "Bill's 15 spice butt Rub", 2 whole packer briskets in my award winning brisket rub and 3 racks of BB in Wolfe Rub.

Figured I would set up the WSM table this morning too.  

Waiting for the heat to come up.  Its 30* out there.


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

You go Billy.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2007)

I like the way that looks....let me know when you
start selling em...I'll take the first one!


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't see the pictures.  [smilie=a_damnit.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

How to torment Finney [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

I can see the new ones...  Keep posting like that.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> I can see the new ones...  Keep posting like that.



Here are the first two Finney.  Not sure why you cant see them in the first post.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 10, 2007)

Cool set up, Bill!! 8)


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn... now I can't see any of them again.  :?


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

This is wierd... Now I can see all of them.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2007)

Dam is that Petunia all rusted up


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Dam is that Petunia all rusted up



Yeah, started to give her another coat of paint yesterday but didnt want to move her.  It's on my to-do list.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks like fine eatin, damm fine eatin!


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking real good.  Did you make that foil pan to catch drippings or some other reason ?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice looking set up Bill.

Let me ask you...is that your new Maverick ET-73 next to the WSM?


----------



## cleglue (Apr 10, 2007)

Looking good Bill...I thought the same as wittdog about the rust on Petunia.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Well, the ribs are in foil and I took off the small corned beef that I put on earlier.  Going to thinly slice the beef for sammies.



 





			
				Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looking real good.  Did you make that foil pan to catch drippings or some other reason ?



I like to use the drippings for basting.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 10, 2007)

Them ribs look ready right now.  Are they back on the pit  or in foil to keep warm ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Them ribs look ready right now.  Are they back on the pit  or in foil to keep warm ?



Back on the pit for another 30 min or so.  I do a modified 3-2-1 method.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Got the Corn Beef Pastrami off and sliced.  Going to make a couple of sammies for lunch.  Also had a couple of brisket point parts that were done so I sliced them up too.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks great BTGG..beat the PB&J I'm having for lunch.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2007)

Ruebens?  Got kraut?

If not, try it with slaw...it's great!  I think that's called a Rachel.


----------



## Unity (Apr 10, 2007)

That pastrami _really_ makes me want a sandwich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Lunch was great.  Didnt have any Kraut but the brown mustard went well.  

The briskets got done quick.  They were small ones though.  Letting them rest for slicing. 

This part is for Finney.

Got the butts foiled at 170*.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 10, 2007)

Boy, all of that looks nice.  I just ate and I'm hungry again!


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Lunch was great.  Didnt have any Kraut but the brown mustard went well.
> 
> The briskets got done quick.  They were small ones though.  Letting them rest for slicing.
> 
> ...




And.... I can see the pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, brisket!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Everything looks great Bill!
I get the first table you sell.......not Cappy


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 10, 2007)

That all looks very good.  The brisket looks real moist.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks really good Bill. I bet all of that meat would score well at a comp.


----------



## Gary in VA (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks good thar  Billy Boy.... good eats


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 10, 2007)

wow 

sheesh am i ever hungry now.


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2007)

Finney

You been drinkin' ?


----------



## Finney (Apr 10, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Finney
> 
> You been drinkin' ?



Since I've been home, YES.  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]    But all those posts were done at work.  :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 11, 2007)

Great job Bill!


----------



## john a (Apr 11, 2007)

That's a lot of work but well worth it from the looks of the food, nicely done Bill.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Hoss's BBQ said:
			
		

> Nice looking stuff bill!  Unlike Finney I do not have access to a computer to chime in all day long!   Bill did you get the info about the Tshirts I sent?



Yep, I got it.  Thanks Hoss.


----------

